# Snack Stick Recipe



## mikeold (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi all,

I was asked to share a snack stick recipe that I use so here it is. Please bear in mind that this is still in the developement stage. I get a lot of requests for the sticks from friends and family but I haven't figured out if it's because they're really good or because they're free. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






All amounts are per lb of meat:

1/2 TBS Tender Quick 
1 TBS of Powdered Milk
1/8 Cup of Dark Brown Suger
1/8 Cup of Worchestershire Sauce
1/4 Cup of Soy Sauce
1/4 TSP Dry Mustard 
1/4 TSP of Black Pepper
1/4 TSP of Liquid Smoke

I usually smoke these at 175 for about an hour and then kick the temp up to 200 until the internal temp of the sticks reach 165.  I have tried using cherry and apple but we prefer hickory along with 3 or 4 briquets of Kingsford charcoal in the wood box. ( I use a GOSMS and we like the flavor of charcoal).

As you can see this is a simple basic recipe, nothing special at this point but the sticks are good.  I was having a problem with the sticks being really dry after smoking but I think I've got a handle on that with the addition of the powdered milk. I also found that if I allow the sticks to cool for about an hour and then put them in zip lock bags and into the refrigerator there is condensation and a lot of the moisture and flavor is retained. They are much better after 3 or 4 days but who can wait that long.
I know there is always room for improvement and there is real talent in this forum so if anyone has any suggestions or tips I'd really appreciate hearing them.

Have a good one.
Mike


----------



## monty (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks for the recipe, Mike! What type and size casing do you prefer to use?
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks Mike.  Dacdot also provided us with a Snack stick recipe under the Super Stuffer thread.  Can't wait to try them both out.


----------



## mikeold (Nov 1, 2005)

Monty,

I use collagen casings, I think that they're size 22mm.

Mike


----------



## monty (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks, Mike! Freezer is starting to look good with venison and hopefully more of the same soon. Will have to wait till snow season is over before I have time to do any serious sausage or other more important business. Last weekend I finshed up Italian, Garlic and Breakfast sausage for a benefit hunter's breakfast. That's it for me till the roads do not need plowing anymore.
Monty


----------



## dacdots (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey srmonty,I would be interested in any of your sausage recipes that you are willing to give up.Any tips you have on methods of making or stuffing would help too.Ive been making sausages for a while now but am always looking to improve.Thanks David


----------



## monty (Nov 1, 2005)

David I generally do not give up recipes because I never make the same one twice! When I make big runs of sausage for the hunter's breakfast I use the premixed spices ordered from The Sausagemaker. But here is a promise; when spring comes about I will once again unpack my equipment and I have a few new ideas I want to try for sausages. If they pan out OK I will share in the forum. Very shortly my life will not be mine and I will be at ther mercy of "Mother" and my boss. Not to mention the weatherman and his white stuff!
Monty


----------



## dacdots (Nov 1, 2005)

srmonty,I understand, I have used spices from The Sausage Maker also.They usually turn out fine,mostly I mix my own spices using recipes from the same company.I wonder if the pre mix is the same as the recipes in thier book?Thanks,dont work to hard,David


----------



## monty (Nov 2, 2005)

David, one thing I have found about using the premix and the recipes is that they are very consistently alike. Maybe a very minor variation. Mainly the reason I do not share recipes is that I have never really documented them, either. That is why I never make the same sausage the same way twice
Come spring I plan on working with real Vermont maple syrup, Oriental spices and flavorings and more. That's just a peek at what's happening in my kitchen. And I will document and post as a recipe pans out. Promise!
Monty


----------



## johnswa (Nov 10, 2007)

Awesome!  I just bought Bruce Aidelles "Complete Sausage Book" and it's great, but I couldn't find anything for snack sticks!

This recipe looks very simple and tasty!  I have 2 freezers full of game and it's time to start making some snack sticks.  I've already made pounds and pounds of Brats, Iowa farm sausage, hunters sausage and chicken apple sausage, but I really want to learn how to make some kick arse slim jims/snack sticks!

Thanks for the quick and easy recipe!


----------



## goat (Nov 10, 2007)

I ordered some 16mm colligen casings the other day and plan on trying the Slim Jim thing myself soon.


----------



## johnswa (Nov 11, 2007)

I've just put some snack sticks on the smoker!  I think my collogen casings are the 22mm type and they are about twice the diameter of slim jims, but I'm sure that they will turn out just fine.  I cooked up a patty of the meat to see how it tastes and I have to say that this recipe is awesome!  It has a mild, but tasty teriyaki flavor to it!  I can only imagine how good it'll taste after the smoke.  I also made a home made fatty with the left over meat!  I stuffed it with pepperjack cheese, so I'm really looking forward to tasting that bad boy!  Also I threw on some home made brats, so this should be one fine day for smokin, beer drinkin and tastin!

Thanks again for the recipe!!


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Great thread


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Man  ...  I gotta get this German Sausage kit from Hi Mountain done so I can get started on snack sticks.


----------



## minn.bill (Nov 12, 2007)

somwhere along the line i read that when you take your snack stix and or sausageout of the smoker to dip them in cold water right away.ive been doing it but dont really know why .has anyone else heard of this?


----------



## walking dude (Nov 12, 2007)

to stop the cooking.........some folks here even throw em in fresh snow.....


d88de


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 12, 2007)

*Salmonclubber Debi, Dacdots, Goat, Mossy Mo and many others are the ones who know, I think its to stop the casing from wrinkling up? *


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 12, 2007)

Mike -
Thanks for sharing the recipe. Only thing I'd add is garlic but being Italian I just can't help myself!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Monty -
Looking foward to your recipes. It's always fun to try on someone elses recipe it gives you more ideas!

Bill -
As Terry mensioned - The reason you in dip them in cold water right away it to get the sausage casings to shrink up to the meat so they look nice and smooth. It's not required for eddible collagens. I don't know about the ineddible kind. In fact collagens may get loose if you throw them in cold water.


Dude -
It does have the affect of stopping the cooking as well. Make sure that snow bank is white eh?


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 12, 2007)

Bill -
As Terry mensioned - The reason you in dip them in cold water right away it to get the sausage casings to shrink up to the meat so they look nice and smooth. 
*thats why we don't take the sausage's swimming in Flathead Lake anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Everyone wants one, and there's only so much to go around. *


----------

